# Brake Size Question



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Measure it??








Brake Rotor Sizes


Hello I'm new to CruzeTalk I own a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT2 RS. Recently I noticed a pulse from my brakes leading me to believe that my rotors are warped. My question is, when I go to look up new rotors on GM OEM parts websites it only gives me two options of a 15" Wheel or a 16" Wheel for what...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the Diesel has larger brakes that are unique to the Diesel (LUZ) because it's a cast iron block and about 500 lbs heavier than the gas engine vehicle... I do know the Diesel has brakes the are different, I suspect they'd be the larger brakes.. but I'm just guessing here.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok, The Diesel has 300mm rotors (11.8"), and 17" wheels. I assume the 15" and 16" you refer to is wheel size. Your tires will have a rim size on them as in R15 or R16. That will tell you what size wheel you have. The reason you might not know by VIN and application charts is there was likely an option package available for the larger wheels and brakes, perhaps the RS package? Again, just trying to make a guess here. Here is what the Diesel Brakes are, there is a note, not for the Gasoline Cruze: Cruze Diesel Front Brake Rotor Fremax - 23118275 - BD1557 - IDParts.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The J60 are those of the diesel - they won't fit, as they use a different lug pattern entirely.

From what I can tell, J67 are the Gas Cruze four-wheel disc brakes, and J93 is for front disc/rear drum brakes. Looks like both of those use the same front rotor, but obviously J67 has rear discs. Nothing is shared with the J60 Diesel Cruze brakes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am guessing they will be the same as those used on the Buick Verano


----------

